

'Star Trek' style teleportation might be possible, says physicist - joe_the_user
http://www.cnet.com/news/star-trek-style-teleportation-should-be-possible-says-quantum-researcher/

======
gus_massa
Linkbait

> _Teleportation is possible today! If you 're smaller than a particle and
> traveling only a few feet._

> * Right now, Hanson's team has been able only to teleport information about
> the state of a particle 10 feet, [...]*

The important detail is that they are “teleporting” some information from one
electron to another electron. Not “teleporting” the electron.

Apparently, the important new is that they have a improved method to do the
“teleportation” in a reliable way. Not that the new method is closer to the
“Start Trek” method.

